# Booting to debian kFreebsd on external hard drive



## dcole (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello,

I have installed the debian kfreebsd OS to an external USB hard drive. At the end of the installation, I got an error message about not being able to install grub, and that the kernel is on partition /dev/da1p2, and root on /dev/da1p2

On my macbook pro, I am using rEFIt already to dual boot between Mac OSX and Ubuntu. I have this working. When I choose the linux distro, I am presented with a Grub menu, and I can choose ubuntu, and it boots successfully.

how should this work with kfreebsd? Should I be able to use that same linux grub menu to boot to that kfreebsd on the external drive? How do I edit grub to get to this option?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2012)

[thread=7290]	Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | *Debian GNU/kFreeBSD*[/thread]

Closed.


----------

